# HCC coding



## TradGirl1 (Jul 24, 2014)

Does anyone know about the MARSI company? I know they offer HHC coding training and job placement. I'm just curious about this.


----------



## sammie06 (Jul 24, 2014)

*Marsi*

Hi - Marsi company does offer training but I am not sure about job placement.
Good luck


----------



## RadCoder56 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Marsi*

I was looking at their website the other day and wondering about the company also...


----------



## cag7800 (Jul 28, 2014)

HCC coding is not difficult, if you can code ICD-9/10, it is just a conversion process.  I understand if you want to have a heads up to get a job with an insurance company, but many of the medicare advantage companies are actually cutting staff, so that is never good.  To spend more than a couple hundred bucks to learn HCC coding is not worth it.


----------



## TradGirl1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Thank you for the comment and I agree.


----------

